# leisure battery



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

Does anyone now where I can get a leisure battery checked/changed
in Torre del Mar .Spain
thanks in advance


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would suggest you buy a cheap multimeter for about €10 and check for yourself.

Generally ............... when being charged the terminal voltage should be between 13 and 13.5 volts.
Disconnected and left for a few hours it should still read 12.6 +.
If the volts fall below the 12.6 level with no load on then it's fairly safe to assume the battery is on the way out. If the volts drop to well below this then it's just scrap.

Ray.


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi there is a battery repair place near torre del mar campsite in the town about 10 mins walk.

Regards Joe


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you know the Viva bar there is a battery supply shop/garage on the other side of the road. It is near the square in the centre of town.

Andy


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Andy Joe and Ray. Had to have a new battery. All up and running again.


----------

